# Which fish or shrimp have spawned for you?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought it would be kind of interesting to hear what goes on in your little planted paradises fish wise.

Also, if you have any handy tricks or techniques that have helped, tell us about them.

Aside from live-bearers, I've had the Electric Yellow Cichlids regularly breeding, Cory's, Bristlenoses, Cherry shrimp, Amano's that are carrying at present, and Kribs that are working on it.

I'm thinking about trying the brine thing with the Amano's and have already purchased the sea salt and hygrometer.

My Bristles paired off differently than expected, so I had one/some of the F-1 females get together with an unknown F number Albino male. What would you call them - F-1 something??? ;-)


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I've never actually done anything to facilitate breeding for mine, they just like to do it 

Platies, Ghost shrimp, Cory paleatus


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had my mollie population explode by not changing the water very often and giving them a ton of hiding places.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've raised a couple of cory fry, but I let the eggs get eaten now, and my Crystal Red Bee Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp breed (I don't have anything to do with any of it, lol).


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
I bred a half dozen shrimp species, created my own stable guppy strains like pink moscow japan blue roundtails or Viennese Emerald speartails, bred different kinds of mollies (sailfin etc.), Heterandria formosa, dwarf pencil fishes, plecos, pearcock dudgeons, Neolamprologus multifasciatus, scarlet badis (Dario dario), plakat bettas ... .

Best regards

Robert


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

The Green Swordtails are keeping me in aquarium supplies or plants. I started out with two pregnant females which produced over 40 fry. It has kept on ever since, though at a slower rate, as I believe they are eating a certain amount of their fry since the first batch. I trade in a dozen at a time for a credit at the LFS when they are big enough. I try to keep the male to female ratio around 1:3, but I think I have fewer females than usual at the moment... or perhaps more males.

My Red Wag Platty's in the same tank just recently became old enough and have begun to reproduce here and there over the last week. I have three fry at the moment. Two are about the same age and the other slightly older. It seems that since I made the tank more natural, they continue to breed. Specifically, live plants have made all the difference. 

I keep my temp around 75-78 and the pH around 7.0-7.3. I have used DIY CO2 on and off, but I seem to be able to keep at least 4KH without it. When the pH is at 7.0, the conditions are ideal without CO2. I feed the fish well, twice a day and fertilize the plants once a week after a water change. I use Seachem Potassium and Plant Gro with Iron. 

I do not have a lot of light in the 25 gal. Just the tube that came with the hood. It's a 18,000K Aqua-glo. I would like to add one more tube to get a couple of watts per gallon. I also have several areas for the fish to swim through or hide out, as well as room to swim freely. Seems to keep them happy.

One thing I have noticed is, they tend to breed more if I don't keep the tank too clean. That is, if I don't deep clean the gravel every time... just every couple of times. I do make sure to keep the nitrates down to 40ppm or under, but usually at least 20 or 30 ppm. There is something about the appearance of the tank that tells me there will soon be fry. It isn't just the activity of the fish. It reminds me of in the Mid-west when the summer is hot and steamy in August and the greenery has just exploded as much as it possibly can for the season. The tank gets that look and then I know it won't be long before I see fry. I guess lush is the word I'm looking for. The entire tank looks fertile!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Let's see...Cherry Red shrimp, Guppies, Pineapple Swordtails, Guppies, Endler Livebearers, Guppies, Congo Tetras (scattered eggs, but no fry), Guppies, Black Mollies, Guppies.

Oh, did I mention I've had my guppies spawn? [smilie=l: 

I actually spent most of yesterday tearing down my 40g tank as the C. wendtiis had gotten impenatrable and the Najas grass a floating mess. With the tank stripped bare of decor I took the liberty to catch every last guppy out of this tank and gave the lot to a LFS as feeders.

Funny that I always knew I had a bunch of Cherry shrimp in my 40, but now that I've cleared out all the clutter (and removed one massive piece of driftwood) they're everywhere! Light roaches except they don't scatter when the light turns on. [smilie=l:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had my Spike tail Gourami's spawn several times and also my Cherry shrimp. I did nothing special, it just happened.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Bettas (in the past), Corydoras pygmaeus, Cherry Red Shrimp, Endlers, Guppies, and more in the past.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Funny that I should find this thread today. Last night, I discovered my Microrasbora erythromicron must've bred because I started out with two and now have three. Apparently, I've had three for a few months because he's as big as the two originals... my boyfriend's been taking pics of the three for a while now, not realizing I thought I only had two.

In the past, my Pseudomugil signifer (Signifer Rainbows) have bred, but they eat eggs and I didn't feel like feeding microscopic fry in my dorm room. I've had stuff like perlmutt labs and blue rams breed in the past, but didn't have the facilities to save the fry and they were voted off the island soon after being born.

I have tanks set up for Chlamidogobius eremius and Neolamprologus multifasciatus, but they've only been in my posession for a month, so I'm not expecting anything great yet.

I had some Nematobrycon palmeri (Emperor Tetras) breed in one of my display tanks at the pet store where I work; I obviously wasn't looking for them to spawn, either, but there's one little baby swimming around with four adults at the front counter. Makes it easier to get people excited about putting aquatic plants in their tanks.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

iris600 said:


> Bettas (in the past), Corydoras pygmaeus, Cherry Red Shrimp, Endlers, Guppies, and more in the past.


You've had your pygmy cories spawn? God those lil buggers must have been cute =) I love mine

hehe..sorry to get off topic =)


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Out of all the fish that have spawned in my planted tanks, this one has to be my favorite.









This is a female Dicrossus maculatus tending to her eggs. I actually set up the planted tank for this sole reason. It was a 40gal planted heavily with anubias, Bolbitis, mosses, Java fern etc. The pair shared the tank with a school of Iriatherina werneri (Thread fin Rainbows). I was able to get them to spawn many times, but the pair insisted on eating the eggs. In the end, I cheated and removed the clutch and hatched them artificially. I have since taken down the tank and will be trying a similar setup in a more private area of the house, maybe they did not like the view (outside in the garage)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow lets see..............
C. Aenus (no help needed)
C. Paleatus
C. Agazzi
Cherry red shrimp (in the process now)
Glo-fish
Zebra danios
Pristella Tetras
Every livebearer
Golden Wonders
N. Brichardi (just found fry this morn)
Betta Splendids
Kuhli Loaches (didn't try and no fry lived)
Panda Cories
Angelfish
More but cant think of them.


----------



## timdz (Mar 31, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Wow lets see..............
> 
> Panda Cories
> 
> More but cant think of them.


Simpte,

Did you successfully raise the panda cories? From my understanding compared to the other corydoras their eggs are not as easily removed from the spawning tank to a fry tank. These cories seem highly sought after from some prices i've seen them sold that would indicate this as well as a friend I know that has tried and was successful but it took significantly more effort removing the delicate fertilized eggs.

Tim


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I have had spawn,


Columbian blue tetras 
Neon tetras
Pristilla tetras
Serpae tetras
Danios
Pygmy cories

Raised to sellable size/adulthood,

Serpae tetras
Danios
Guppies
and currently Variatus Platys


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My killifish spawned!


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

The only fish I've had spawn are angelfish. I've had several pairs over the years.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

My Apistogramma Cacatuoides spawned for me just after Christmas (a late present!) :razz:


----------



## CoolT (May 13, 2005)

This year I have raised paleatus Corys, water changes seem to set these guys going and they don't mind my low temps. I love seeing the littlies go in with the adults, they just all whisker each other hello and off they trot.
I have only to rescue the babies and I'm into the Mountain Minnow business. Enough plants and you get a few anyway, but when I see Mums and Dads with more than one baby in mouth at a time I can feel bound to intervene. You need a lot of them to afford many plants at the lfs.
In the past I've had Wrestling Halfbeaks but found them hard to raise.
And like the man said, and Guppies.
Jan


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

*Cherry Red Shrimp* (carrying eggs when I got them)
*Ghost Shrimp* (carrying eggs when I got them also)
*Apple Snails* (Never really saw any (lost all of the adults) until I planted the tank and know they have exploded, must have had eggs somewhere and didn't know it)

*Betta Splenden* .. I have been breeding these since about November of 2001. I haven't had any spawns lately since I am having a problem with leaks going to the cells in my barracks. I just go something this morning (intend to work on it this weekend) that I think will help take care of the leakies and I hope to be setting another spawn soon.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I've had cories and white clouds spawn in my tank.... the white cloud fry was a total suprise. The cories spawn pretty often, but I've seen no fry.


----------

